# look what i found



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

i found a wall hanging at goodwill for 2.38$.
i took the wall hanging apart cause it was all made of alpaca.
i wanted to make colored dyed yarn with out me doing it.
not ready for dying wool yet.
soo.i did some spinning.
i got a ball of varigated yarn out of this adventure but...its small.i ran out of green alpaca to spin.
so now i have plenty more to spin.
i might get a pair of alpaca socks out of this yet.all for 2.38$.

man.when i washed this.it was so dirty.the wall hanging must have been put away in someones
dusty old attic.
sometimes u can have fun for cheap


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow! Great find


----------



## Soxtrot1 (Jul 7, 2015)

Very very pretty yarn and what a great find!!!!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

thank u both so much.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Great find and what a difference a little soap and water makes.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Sweet! I just love findings like this. Next time take a picture before the deconstruction! So we can see the beginning! Well done!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cool I love these kinda finds. You did good.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Sweet! I just love findings like this. Next time take a picture before the deconstruction! So we can see the beginning! Well done!


oh man.dont u know.i am kicking myself for that.
thank u.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

raedean said:


> oh man.dont u know.i am kicking myself for that.
> thank u.


Ah, it happens, I have done that a few times myself. We get so excited about a find... Then later we are like...


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

You can hang the beads and the feathers from the cuffs. lol Sorry had to.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

mama879 said:


> You can hang the beads and the feathers from the cuffs. lol Sorry had to.


lol.actually i used several of the wooden beads on drop spindles under the whorl to make it look cool
and hold it on better.
now i am thinking of using some of the beads for a diz.
hee hee.too funny.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Only a spinner would see the potential in this! Lucky find for you :sm24:


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

raedean said:


> lol.actually i used several of the wooden beads on drop spindles under the whorl to make it look cool and hold it on better. now i am thinking of using some of the beads for a diz.
> hee hee.too funny.


You so got your money worth out of that $2.38! What fun! The purchase that keeps on giving. OK how about a picture of the beaded drop spindles and one of a bead being used as a diz.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Be careful when using to knit socks, it will felt from the heat and moisture in your shoes. Good for bed socks though!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

How resourceful! And fun to transform something into something wonderful.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

How fun for you. Great find and spin.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Great fun and beads are great for diz's. Love to see pics


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

:sm24: :sm24: Fantastic yarn from a creative spirit!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

spinninggill said:


> Great fun and beads are great for diz's. Love to see pics


oh cool.good to know.
thank u spinninggill.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> :sm24: :sm24: Fantastic yarn from a creative spirit!


thank u BirchPoint.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

How creative! I can't imagine what you started with.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

Goodshepfarm said:


> How creative! I can't imagine what you started with.


sort of like this.only the colors i shared.
with lots of beads and feathers on it.
with tons of dust...


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

That's kind of what I figured you started with. Nice snag!!!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> That's kind of what I figured you started with. Nice snag!!!


thanks BirchPoint.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Great find, and you ended up with such pretty yarn! (I use old buttons as a diz)


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

Reba1 said:


> Great find, and you ended up with such pretty yarn! (I use old buttons as a diz)


thanks Reba1.i found a wooden bead i am using as a diz.i found alot of buttons too and lots of stuff i
could use as a diz.
what fun.


----------

